# First Daylight smoke for the Mini-WSM 2-2-1 Baby Back Ribs!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

I fired up the Mini-WSM for some 2-2-1 Baby Backs













8378347528_901fe01206_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Not so TBS , still warming up. Kingsford Briquettes and apple wood chunks.













8377271679_a76f693900_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






I bought some ribs and some butts at our  restaurant wholesale Cash and Carry.  I put the butts in the freezer and one rack of ribs. These will get halved to fit in the Mini-WSM. The rub is concoction of my own that I put on pork.













8378346878_f6a92daca6_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






One half of one rack I injected with the ACID RAIN Habanero Fire Water!!! Those will be mine...

These should be done at 6:30 PST. It's currently 25*F outside and sunny, no wind.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 13, 2013)

looks good so far. looking forward to seeing the finished ribs.

david


----------



## jetman (Jan 13, 2013)

MMMM liking the sound of that Acid Rain! Why did you have to wait until I'm a zillion miles away when you fix Ribs?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay on to phase 2 The foil! just a little apple juice for 3 of the halves. The injected gets Acid Rain and two sliced jalapenos in the wrap!

Smoker has been running at 235*F with TBS. Hope these are done by 6:30, Might be 7:00!

Simmering down some Sauce for the next phase. Ketchup, apple cider vinegar, molasses, Guldens spicy mustard, honey, brown sugar fresh garlic, some other spices, and a Thai Chile (have to keep it tame the kids are eating it too...)













8377656341_35c1ae289d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Thought I took a picture of the Acid Rain jalapeno wrap , but I guess I forgot. Was having some issues with the crappy dollar store tin foil!













8378732682_95db6180f1_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Little Thai Chile swimming around in there!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jetman said:


> MMMM liking the sound of that Acid Rain! Why did you have to wait until I'm a zillion miles away when you fix Ribs?


I still think you ought to build one of these and start tailgating down there! I'm thinking ribs might be a good option for Paulina next year! I'm sure between the two of us we can feed a flock of Coots!


----------



## tritowner (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks good but your stomach must have a steel lining!  The acid rain looks like some serious stuff!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

The Acid rain is fantastic!!! If you like hot stuff! that is!!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain#post_915827


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great....can't do spicy food much anymore....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Looks great....can't do spicy food much anymore....


Dohhhh!!! I'm going full bore until I can't!!!


----------



## jetman (Jan 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I still think you ought to build one of these and start tailgating down there! I'm thinking ribs might be a good option for Paulina next year! I'm sure between the two of us we can feed a flock of Coots!


If I were not working 12 hours, 7 days a week, maybe I could. Doubt we would have any Coots that would turn down a smoked meat feast on the mountain. I'm having fun with the sausage making, that may be my contribution to the Paulina Lake glutton fest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay here's the Grand Finale!













8378238739_e7de94f707_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Left to right. One boy wanted no sauce, so that is the first set of ribs. Top is the Hotter than Hell 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ribs, mine!!!. Then the other two are topped in the sauce I made. They were all FANTASTIC!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















8379318736_8f8fc997df_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






The dry rub ribs! Ohhhh Yeah!!!!













8379319226_edfe6e886d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






The Sauced ribs!!! Look at the juice on the plate!!!!



















8378241831_c6b036e500_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Ouch this is going to hurt ribs! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









They were so good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















8379320820_97167e36d5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Plated, with twice smoked taters and re-heated green beans ( normally would do fresh, but we had some left over, so not quite as green!)

So after 6 hours +/- Temp outside is 21* and here is what is left in the smoker.













8379321352_e6785b1cdc_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013


















8379322624_b25dc05bb2_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Sorry for the blurry picture,  but the flash picture just showed grey briquettes!


----------



## jetman (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm licking the screen now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great job on those ribs, beautiful color and presentation 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JetMan<<<


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

I love ribs....but I am a wimp..and hot things dont like my tummy anymore.  Those look amazing.  Great pics.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I love ribs....but I am a wimp..and hot things dont like my tummy anymore.  Those look amazing.  Great pics.


That's why I always have to do several batches, only myself and the fiancee eat the hot stuff!!! She doesn't eat pork, which is fine by me, I get it all!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jetman said:


> I'm licking the screen now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were by far the best ribs I've smoked in a long time! The 2-2-1 on the mini-wsm was the BOMB!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Still Drooling!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 13, 2013)

Just saw this. I'm with you on having to make my own food separate usually when others are gonna eat. So how did the hot ribs turn out? They really look good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Just saw this. I'm with you on having to make my own food separate usually when others are gonna eat. So how did the hot ribs turn out? They really look good!


Super good! Injecting the fire water, and using it during the foil was the Bomb!!! Thanks again for the Habaneros!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Did my last check for the night, Only a few briquettes left, 7 hours of heat and smoke on the mini-wsm before it burnt through everything. /not bad for being 25* or less! Can't wait to see how it burns in warmer weather!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Super good! Injecting the fire water, and using it during the foil was the Bomb!!! Thanks again for the Habaneros!!!!


You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It would appear I really need to make one of those minis for camping this spring


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> You're quite welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say so! I'm really happy with my mini-wsm so far!!! I can't wait to pack it up and make some great camp-q!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 14, 2013)

Great job...those looked delicious .......:drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Great job...those looked delicious .......


Thanks Chef, they turned out great! Just enough left over for my lunch!!!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 14, 2013)

look great


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 14, 2013)

Those ribs look pretty good to me. I like a little heat, but you sure like alot. Is that a driftboat, I saw in the pic?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> Those ribs look pretty good to me. I like a little heat, but you sure like alot. Is that a driftboat, I saw in the pic?


The ribs were fantastic! I'll definitely be doing more!

Not a drift boat. It's a 16' Yankee Tender that has been a sailboat, row boat, outboard power boat and an inboard power boat (current configuration). Has a one cylinder gas Clinton washing machine engine with a belt driven system to spin the shaft and prop.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2013)

The only bad thing about the Mini-WSM is I could only fit 2 of the 3 racks of ribs in there!


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 14, 2013)

The food looks awesome but the smoke in the picture looked pretty white and heavy, did it thin out to "thin blue" later?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> The food looks awesome but the smoke in the picture looked pretty white and heavy, did it thin out to "thin blue" later?


Yes that is what it looks like when it is warming up. Needs to initially get above 200* or so before the true blue starts rolling. Takes 30 minutes or so when it's as cold as it has been to clear up. Once it gets there it stays clear for the rest of the burn time no matter the temp. I don't put the food in until the TBS is rolling for 20-30mins and the smokers temp has settled in.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 14, 2013)

Great job, dirtsailor2003!

Looking at those ribs makes me want to fall off the wagon - on a diet - and go fire up my little mini.

I really like the boathouse, too.  Looks like lots of nice toys there.

Now I have a question for you.  Your Maverick probe seems to be inserted through the tamale steamer wall.  Could you tell me how you did that?  Pics would be very helpful.

I've got my mini pretty much where I want it except that I haven't solved the temp probe problem.  My wires just get crimped under the lid.  I think it would be much better if I could run them through the side of the smoker but I'm stumped for ideas on how to do this and position the smoker probe correctly.

TIA


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2013)

rabbithutch said:


> Great job, dirtsailor2003!
> 
> Looking at those ribs makes me want to fall off the wagon - on a diet - and go fire up my little mini.
> 
> ...


Man I would fall of the wagon for ribs!!!

The boathouse is pretty full right now. The big yet to be completed sailboat (cedar strip one) sold and will make some more room for another upcoming boat build.

At my local hardware store they have rubber grommets. These were 3/16" with about a 1/8" hole in the middle. I drilled a 3/16" hole (actually 2) ONe just below the upper rack, and the other right above the lower rack. The grommets are kinda t shaped with a slot that goes where the metal is. just squish them a bit and slip in the hole, done!













8334813275_609b612737_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 1, 2013






You can see the two grommets right in line with the silver stripe! The profile of the grommet looks like this but smaller:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Rubber-Grommet-3MRU4?Pid=search

Lowes and Home Depot have them too, but I prefer to support my locally owned Ace.  The grommets came two to a pack. No special high heat or anything, so I hope they hold up. 4 smokes in and they seem to be doing okay. I took my probe with me to size the inner hole to make sure they'd work. I positioned the upper below the rack so I could remove the rack while smoking to access the lower rack.  I put the other above the lower rack because I won't be removing it during the smoke and I there isn't enough room between the rack and my diffuser. I really like the Mini. I forgot how good smoking with charcoal is!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 14, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Chef, they turned out great! Just enough left over for my lunch!!!



That would be a lunch to make others jealous.........and I would smile the whole time I was eating them.......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> That would be a lunch to make others jealous.........and I would smile the whole time I was eating them.......


I was licking my fingers, smacking my lips, and making groaning sounds of pure enjoyment just so the rest of the office knew what I was having for lunch...

Once or twice a year I bring in BBQ for everyone, probably about time to do that again!


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 19, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I still think you ought to build one of these and start tailgating down there! I'm thinking ribs might be a good option for Paulina next year! I'm sure between the two of us we can feed a flock of Coots!


If I end up making it down there my BEAST will handle all the ribs you could want.


----------



## shhaker (Jan 20, 2013)

looks awesome!!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info and pics, dirtsailor!  

Sorry, but I forgot to check the thread for a few days, but the information is useful and I will definitely follow up.

Thanks, again!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 21, 2013)

Boats and bbq. You sir, have figured life out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Boats and bbq. You sir, have figured life out.


The two things that keep me sane!!


----------



## michael taylor (Jan 23, 2013)

Those look great!  I'm at that stage where spicy food has started to tear me up, but my taste buds haven't caught on so everything mild tastes bland.  It's tragic.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

I fired up the Mini-WSM for some 2-2-1 Baby Backs













8378347528_901fe01206_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Not so TBS , still warming up. Kingsford Briquettes and apple wood chunks.













8377271679_a76f693900_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






I bought some ribs and some butts at our  restaurant wholesale Cash and Carry.  I put the butts in the freezer and one rack of ribs. These will get halved to fit in the Mini-WSM. The rub is concoction of my own that I put on pork.













8378346878_f6a92daca6_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






One half of one rack I injected with the ACID RAIN Habanero Fire Water!!! Those will be mine...

These should be done at 6:30 PST. It's currently 25*F outside and sunny, no wind.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 13, 2013)

looks good so far. looking forward to seeing the finished ribs.

david


----------



## jetman (Jan 13, 2013)

MMMM liking the sound of that Acid Rain! Why did you have to wait until I'm a zillion miles away when you fix Ribs?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay on to phase 2 The foil! just a little apple juice for 3 of the halves. The injected gets Acid Rain and two sliced jalapenos in the wrap!

Smoker has been running at 235*F with TBS. Hope these are done by 6:30, Might be 7:00!

Simmering down some Sauce for the next phase. Ketchup, apple cider vinegar, molasses, Guldens spicy mustard, honey, brown sugar fresh garlic, some other spices, and a Thai Chile (have to keep it tame the kids are eating it too...)













8377656341_35c1ae289d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Thought I took a picture of the Acid Rain jalapeno wrap , but I guess I forgot. Was having some issues with the crappy dollar store tin foil!













8378732682_95db6180f1_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Little Thai Chile swimming around in there!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jetman said:


> MMMM liking the sound of that Acid Rain! Why did you have to wait until I'm a zillion miles away when you fix Ribs?


I still think you ought to build one of these and start tailgating down there! I'm thinking ribs might be a good option for Paulina next year! I'm sure between the two of us we can feed a flock of Coots!


----------



## tritowner (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks good but your stomach must have a steel lining!  The acid rain looks like some serious stuff!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

The Acid rain is fantastic!!! If you like hot stuff! that is!!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain#post_915827


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great....can't do spicy food much anymore....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

jarjarchef said:


> Looks great....can't do spicy food much anymore....


Dohhhh!!! I'm going full bore until I can't!!!


----------



## jetman (Jan 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I still think you ought to build one of these and start tailgating down there! I'm thinking ribs might be a good option for Paulina next year! I'm sure between the two of us we can feed a flock of Coots!


If I were not working 12 hours, 7 days a week, maybe I could. Doubt we would have any Coots that would turn down a smoked meat feast on the mountain. I'm having fun with the sausage making, that may be my contribution to the Paulina Lake glutton fest 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay here's the Grand Finale!













8378238739_e7de94f707_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Left to right. One boy wanted no sauce, so that is the first set of ribs. Top is the Hotter than Hell 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Ribs, mine!!!. Then the other two are topped in the sauce I made. They were all FANTASTIC!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















8379318736_8f8fc997df_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






The dry rub ribs! Ohhhh Yeah!!!!













8379319226_edfe6e886d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






The Sauced ribs!!! Look at the juice on the plate!!!!



















8378241831_c6b036e500_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Ouch this is going to hurt ribs! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









They were so good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















8379320820_97167e36d5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Plated, with twice smoked taters and re-heated green beans ( normally would do fresh, but we had some left over, so not quite as green!)

So after 6 hours +/- Temp outside is 21* and here is what is left in the smoker.













8379321352_e6785b1cdc_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013


















8379322624_b25dc05bb2_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 13, 2013






Sorry for the blurry picture,  but the flash picture just showed grey briquettes!


----------



## jetman (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm licking the screen now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great job on those ribs, beautiful color and presentation 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JetMan<<<


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

I love ribs....but I am a wimp..and hot things dont like my tummy anymore.  Those look amazing.  Great pics.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I love ribs....but I am a wimp..and hot things dont like my tummy anymore.  Those look amazing.  Great pics.


That's why I always have to do several batches, only myself and the fiancee eat the hot stuff!!! She doesn't eat pork, which is fine by me, I get it all!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jetman said:


> I'm licking the screen now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were by far the best ribs I've smoked in a long time! The 2-2-1 on the mini-wsm was the BOMB!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Still Drooling!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 13, 2013)

Just saw this. I'm with you on having to make my own food separate usually when others are gonna eat. So how did the hot ribs turn out? They really look good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Just saw this. I'm with you on having to make my own food separate usually when others are gonna eat. So how did the hot ribs turn out? They really look good!


Super good! Injecting the fire water, and using it during the foil was the Bomb!!! Thanks again for the Habaneros!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Did my last check for the night, Only a few briquettes left, 7 hours of heat and smoke on the mini-wsm before it burnt through everything. /not bad for being 25* or less! Can't wait to see how it burns in warmer weather!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Super good! Injecting the fire water, and using it during the foil was the Bomb!!! Thanks again for the Habaneros!!!!


You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It would appear I really need to make one of those minis for camping this spring


----------

